# suplest schuhe aus der schweiz



## captain hook (20. Dezember 2007)

hat die schuhe schonmal jemand gesehen und kann was dazu sagen? 

http://www.suplest.ch/

besonders das rr model find ich lecker...


----------



## Noodle-Zange (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Captain Hook,

da werden sogar die Schweizer ein Problem haben, denn die Firma Suplest befindet sich in der Aufbauphase und ist bisher erst nur in Schoggiland zu bekommen - und da auch nur bei lokalen Händlern, die offensichtlich keine Webshops betreiben.

Ich habe die einmal angemailt und folgende Infos erhalten:


> Wie Sie richtig erkannt haben, sind wir zurzeit nur in der Schweiz tätig, da wir gerade im Aufbau unserer Marke sind. Unsere erste Serie wird vorerst nur für die Schweiz bestimmt sein.





> In der nächsten Phase möchten wir auf dem deutschen Markt Fuss fassen und haben bereits einige potenzielle Distributoren angeschrieben.



Die Preise werden bei





> - Prolog StreetRacing                                       CHF 329.-
> 
> - Prolog CrossCountry (schwarz)                        CHF 269.-
> 
> ...



liegen.

Ich hoffe, daß Suplest nichts dagegen hat, wenn ich dies so aus ihrer Mail an mich zitiere ... . 
Für mich werden wohl die CC in schwarz anstehen, RR fällt bei mir sowieso flach, da ich meine alten Time Criterium TBT-Pedale nicht ohne Klimmzüge an diese adaptieren könnte. Da es wohl noch ein wenig länger wintern wird, werde ich im Erwerbsfalle wohl erst im Frühjahr darüber berichten können(vielmehr:wollen), wie die sich so am Fuße machen.

Noodle-Zange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (12. Juli 2008)

Die Suplest Schuhe sind ab sofort bei uns erhältlich, leider noch nicht in allen Größen. 
Einen Praxisbericht kann ich leider noch nicht abliefern, da ich meinen erst seit heute habe.
Die Rennfahrer von MTB-Cycletech sind nach eigener Aussage sehr zufrieden (fahren das schwarze Modell). Die Schuhe sind nicht so eng geschnitten wie etwa Sidi, das Außenmaterial ist etwas dicker um dem Schuh mehr Formstabilität zu geben. Design ist endlich mal etwas anderes.
Den Fahrbericht gibt es dann später


----------



## Noodle-Zange (13. Juli 2008)

Schön, daß dieser Thread nicht in Vergessenheit geraten ist, meine Suplest Prolog CrossCountry trudelten vor einigen Tage endlich direkt aus der Schweiz ein.

Auch wenn die ersten Informationen von Suplest recht flott ankamen (siehe Post #2) und ich damit auch über die Preise verfügte, gestaltete sich die Jagd nach den Schuhen ein wenig langwieriger. Da ja noch Winter war,, fülte sich auch niemand - mich eingeschlossen - zu unnötiger Eile getrieben. Das Händlernetz von Suplest ist noch recht klein, auch in der Schweiz, so daß es schwierig war einen Webshop o.ä. zu finden. Weitere Anfragen bei Suplest, die sich in der Folgezeit viel Zeit ließen, wurden schließlich beantwortet und sie konnten mir doch einen Shop zu benennen, der auch versendet: http://www.aendus-bike-gallery.ch. Der Kontakt gestaltete sich sehr freundlich, Herr Willimann war so entgegenkommend, die zur Bestimmung der richtigen Größe die Innensohle auszumessen, da ich partout nicht gewillt war, zur Anpassung eines Schuhpaares in die Schweiz zu fahren. An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für die freundliche Unterstützung! Nachdem auch diese Hürde umschifft war, gingen die Schuhe an meinen schweizer "outpost", von dort dauerte es leider auch noch ein Weilchen, bis sie es nach Berlin schafften. Hier die ersten Eindrücke:


Lieferumfang:
Schuhe mit Wechselnocken, Pflegelappen mit Gebrauchsanleitung und Pflegetipps, Schuhbeutel.

Größe: 
Die Schuhe fallen recht groß aus! Halbe Größen wären in Zukunft wünschenswert und würden die Anpassung deutlich erleichtern. Aber nicht nur in der Länge sind die Berner sehr großzügig, für die Breite gilt gleiches. Wenn die die Schuhe für ihre eigenen Füße entwickelt haben sollten - was müssen das für Bären sein...! Wenn ich die Paßform mit meinen augenblicklichen Lieblingsschuhen (aktuelle Sidi Dominator5) vergleiche, steckt da noch ein wenig Verbeserungspotential.

Material: 
Micro-PU, wobei eben Optik und Haptik klar den Kunststoff verraten, währen sich andere Hersteller bemühen, eher klassische Materialien zu imitieren. Leider bringen die Schuhe eine dem Material zu verdankenden Plastikgeruch mit, der ein wenig störend wirkt, nach einiger Zeit vermutlich jedoch einem anderen, noch weniger angenehmen weichen wird.
Die Sohlen sind angenehm fest und recht biegesteif, aber nicht überhart, so daß Laufpassagen durchaus absolviert werden können.

Verarbeitung: 
Die Nähte sind sauber ausgeführt. Wie sich deren Vielzahl allerdings auf Atmungsaktivität und Widerstand gegen Wassereinbruch auswirken, wird erst die Praxis zeigen.
Die unteren Velcrolaschen sind allerdings zu steif und zu lang ausgefallen. Auch wenn sie kürzbar sind, so ist der Klettbandteil zu lang. Wenn man die Schuhe auf einen eher normalen Fuß anpassen muss, dann stört die Widerspenstigkeit besonders im Faltbereich schon ein wenig. Die Innensohle macht einen besseren Eindruck als sonst üblich. Die obere Lasche mit dem Rastgurt ist ebenfalls einiges zu lang geraten, fester Sitz wird erst auf den letzen Rasten erreicht. Die Ratschenschnalle ist aus Alu, plastisch ausgearbeitet und liegt gut in der Hand. Der Releaseknopf muß zum Öffnen nur zentral gedrückt werden. Hier wird gegenüber SIDI ein klarer Pluspunkt verbucht, da diese wesentlich fissliger in der Bedienung sind.
Innen sind sie im Bereich des Schaftes ordentlich abgefüttert, die Zunge ist am Innenrand fixiert, um ein Verrutschen zu verhindern.


Zum Tragekomfort und Handling (oder besser "Feetling"?) demnächst mehr, wenn der neue Dämpfer eingetroffen ist. Momentan ist nach Exitus des alten leider keine Ausfahrt möglich.


----------



## wilson (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich verliebt in diesen Schuh und muss ihn unbedingt haben. Wie fällt er im Vergleich zu dem SIDI in der Grösse aus? Ich fahre den SIDI in 42. Welche Grösse muss ich bei Suplest nehmen?


----------



## Noodle-Zange (24. Juli 2008)

> Größe:
> Die Schuhe fallen recht groß aus! Halbe Größen wären in Zukunft wünschenswert und würden die Anpassung deutlich erleichtern. Aber nicht nur in der Länge sind die Berner sehr großzügig, für die Breite gilt gleiches. Wenn die die Schuhe für ihre eigenen Füße entwickelt haben sollten - was müssen das für Bären sein...! Wenn ich die Paßform mit meinen augenblicklichen Lieblingsschuhen (aktuelle Sidi Dominator5) vergleiche, steckt da noch ein wenig Verbeserungspotential.



wie bereits beschrieben. Ich bin den Umweg über die Messung der Sohlenlänge gegangen. Wenn Du den verkäufer darum bittest, wirst Du immerhin einen Anhaltspunkt haben. Referenz sollten allerdings einm paar passende MTB-Schuhe sein. Ich würde für die tatsächliche Größe etwa folgendes veranschlagen: Ca. 1/2 Nummer größer als durchschnittlich getragen.


----------



## wilson (24. Juli 2008)

Noodle-Zange schrieb:


> wie bereits beschrieben. Ich bin den Umweg über die Messung der Sohlenlänge gegangen. Wenn Du den verkäufer darum bittest, wirst Du immerhin einen Anhaltspunkt haben. Referenz sollten allerdings einm paar passende MTB-Schuhe sein. Ich würde für die tatsächliche Größe etwa folgendes veranschlagen: Ca. 1/2 Nummer größer als durchschnittlich getragen.



OK. Danke. Den SIDI fährst Du in welcher Grösse?


----------



## jasper (24. Juli 2008)

wow, die optik ist ja echt der hammer. besonders die straßenschuhe find ich geil 
wenn sie mir passen, werden das wohl meine nächsten


----------



## Noodle-Zange (24. Juli 2008)

@wilson
 Die Sidis fahre ich in 46, die Suplest in 45 - und die haben dann immer noch eine satte halbe Nummer Luft. Bitte Bedenke: Die Schuhe sind nichts für Schmalfüßler! Die Sidi passen wie ein paar Handschuhe, die Suplest dürften nach meinem Dafürhalten ruhig gut 3-4 mm schmaler ausfallen, um ähnlich gut zu passen.

Wenn Du bei Deinen augenblicklichen Botten die Innensohle in der Länge ausmißt, hast Du für den Händler einen Vergleichstwert. Der wird Dir sicher für Deine 42 und auch noch für die 41 die Abmaße übermitteln, damit die Schuhe die richtige Länge haben. Siehe auch meine guten Erfahrungen mit Ändus-Bike & dem Besitzer, Herrn Williman, aus Post #4. Ach ja - ich bin mit dem weder verwandt, verschwägert noch geschäftlich verbunden. Aber guter Service und freundliche Kommunikation dürfen sicherlich lobend erwähnt werden...!


----------



## Noodle-Zange (25. Juli 2008)

Der neue Dämpfer ist eingebaut (im Bike, nicht in den Schuhen) und ich konnte die erste kleine Runde von fast 60 km drehen (mit beiden - also Bike & Schuhen).


Erster Er_fahr_ungsbericht:

Die Stollen sind auf der Unterseite weit genug voneinander entfernt, so daß man die Cleats ohne Schwierigkeiten einrasten kann. Die Schuhe sitzen auch unter Last bequem am Fuße und vermitteln recht guten Halt. Lediglich die große Breite im Bereich des Vorderfußes sorgt für Irritationen, da sich die laterale Beweglichkeit der Cleats im Pedal (Time) hier mit einer geringen Beweglichkeit des Fußes im Schuh mischt. Das Resultat ist ein ein wenig verunsicherndes Gefühl, dem man durch stärkeren Anzug der Laschen zu begegnen sucht. Das Ergebnis ist ein durchaus stärkerer Druck auf dem Spann, auf den ich auch verzichten könte. Hier dürfte tatsächlich ein um 3-4 mm schmalerer Leisten die bessere Wahl sein!

Das Material ist recht fest und vermittelt dann auch schon bei Temperaturen von ca. 24°C ein tatsächlich sommerliches Gefühl im Schuh. Wie der Schuh bei höheren Temperaturen abschneiden wird, wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zeigen, es soll ja wieder wärmer werden. Aber jetzt schon läst sich abschätzen, daß ich diesen Schuh zumindest sommers nicht mit nach Spanien nehmen würde, da wären dann die Sidis - trotz gänzlich schwarzem Finish - sicher die bessere Wahl.

Ansonsten vermittelten die Schuhe keine echten Schwächen und hinterließen auf der ersten Ausfahrt einen soliden Eindruck. Mehr dazu, wenn ich ein paar km mehr gefahren bin außer der kleinen Kennenlernrunde gestern.

Noodle-Zange


----------



## wilson (25. Juli 2008)

Besten Dank für Dein Review! Nach all Deinen äusserst hilfreichen Ausführen bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass ich whs. bei SIDI bleiben werde. Ich habe ziemlich schmale Füsse und die SIDIs passen mir wie Handschuhe. Never change a winning horse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (30. Juli 2008)

So habe jetzt auch mein neues Bike, nun also auch von mir einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht:

Der Schuh ist, wie schon gesagt, etwas breiter geschnitten als Sidi. Für meinen eher breiten Fuß ist das allerdings sehr angenehm. Das leicht wackelige Gefühl im Vorderfußbereich kann ich nicht teilen. Die Stollen auf der Unterseite sind etwas weicher als bei normalen Sidis (die SRS haben ja auch eher weiche Stollen), dadurch eignen sie sich verhältnismäßig gut zum Laufen. 
Das sehr formbeständige Außenmaterial ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt, doch nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich den Eindruck (ging einem Kollegen der den schwarzen CrossCountry fährt ebenso) das die Kraftübertragung mit dem Schuh besser ist als mit meinen Alten. 
Hatte heute bei der Ausfahrt weit über 25°C und da schwitzt man schon ein wenig. 
Ich finde das der Schuh durch das Außenmaterial besser sitzt als ein Sidi, aber durch den Schnitt ist er eigentlich nichts für Leute mit schmalem Fuß. Dürfte denjenigen gut passen die sonst auch Schuhe mit breiterer Leiste, wie beispielsweise Northwave, tragen.


----------



## DaSilva69 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich interessiere mich für die gemäßigtere graue Version ...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10453/offroad-mtb-schuh-grau.html

Hat da jemand schon praktische Erfahrung gesammelt?

Wenn sich hier der breitere Schnitt ebenfalls zeigen sollte, könnte das für mich 1. Wahl sein. --> Hab Füße wie Fred Feuerstein 

In dieser Kategorie ist der suplest - zumindest auf den Fotos - optisch ganz weit vorn. Die Modelle der anderen Anbieter sind mir meist zu bieder ...

Gruß
Stefan


----------

